# rrt tubes



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

went to a couple places that sells trumark stuff no rrt s always rr1 or rr2 only alot of shooters order them from trumark


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I know they sell RRT tubes are SPorts Authority near me


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I used to have issues here in Aus when I would buy commercial bands like that.

Most of them had been sitting on the shelf for years and the rubber was just about shot by the time I got them.

This is Australia though, I'm sure the US stores would have better turnover.

If you can buy from the source, do so I say.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

around here big 5 carries them. walmart has started to carry the one from trumark ( i think its trumark) that is is red, tapered and has the magnet in the pouch. maybe your local wally world and big 5 will also.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

http://stores.slingshotsusa.com/-strse-616/Trumark-RR-dsh-T-Replacement-Slingshot/Detail.bok


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Imperial said:


> around here big 5 carries them. walmart has started to carry the one from trumark ( i think its trumark) that is is red, tapered and has the magnet in the pouch. maybe your local wally world and big 5 will also.


Trumark does not distribute to the evil walmart.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I cannot find it on Walmart's site, but these are the ones they sell that Imp is referring to:
http://www.amazon.com/Marksman-3355-Slingshot-Hyper-Velocity-Replacement/dp/B000EX33WU/


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> I cannot find it on Walmart's site, but these are the ones they sell that Imp is referring to:
> http://www.amazon.co.../dp/B000EX33WU/


thats the brand i was trying to think of, thanks.


----------

